# any tried HOMEOPATHY? Success stories??????



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I am seeing a naturopathic doctor, and I believe that i will be prescribed a homeopathic remedy next week. has anybody had success with homeopaths? Of course i'd much rather take those than any ssris or benzos. I guess i'll see.


----------

